# draft control?



## Gulf Driver (Mar 19, 2007)

Good afternoon!

It's been awhile since my last post...I apologize. The honey-do list has been growing.

I've have since put around 20 hrs on the new 5103 and have no complaints so far. 

I do have a couple of questions. For one...the only thing I've ever known the draft control lever to do is regulate the speed in which the lift raises, does it serve any other purpose?

Second....How can I stretch the width on the tractor? I've noticed some adjustments to the front end, but it looks as if the rear is unchangeable. Would it be practical to swap the rear tires around and inside out? Does John Deere make spacers for the rear?

I have a couple of slopes along my driveway that have given me cause for concern while traveling (bush-hogging) across them. I usually only make it about half way along until I get that feeling of tumbling over and decide to seek level ground. I'm thinking if I can get more width I would feel a bit more comfortable and tackle the entire length.

Thanks


----------

